# Deep tissue massage okay when bfing? Toxins in milk? Leaking on table?



## dflanag2 (Oct 4, 2005)

So I am going to get a fully body massage tomorrow and I am very excited, but I am wondering if I need to do anything special since I am breast feeding my 11 mos infant (as well as my 3 year old a couple times per day...) I've read that massage can release toxins from your fat and muscle into your bloodstream. Should I pump and dump after the massage? FWIW, I've never smoked or taken drugs (rx or recreational) that would be lingering in my system...

While on the subject, what should I do about leaking breasts during the massage? I don't want to leak all over the massage table, but I don't really want to keep my bra w/pads on either. Suggestions? Do I tape my pads on or something???

Thanks,
-dflanag2


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

I don't know about the toxins, but as for the leaking issue I'd fold up a towel to lay my breasts on.
Enjoy your massage. I want one.


----------



## dflanag2 (Oct 4, 2005)

Heh heh heh--this massage is my bday gift from LAST YEAR! My mom can watch the kids for exactly 2 hours so that I can go and get it. It is my first massage since having kids.

Should I take my own towel?

-dflanag2


----------



## DayDreamer (Aug 14, 2006)

I had a massage when my baby was about a month old. I was willing to just lay my pads under my nipples but the massage therapist laid down an extra towel - it was soo comfy too.

I didn't let down at all though during the massage, surprisingly!


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

I wouldn't pump and dump. I don't remember ever leaking during a massage but it is not always comfortable laying on my breasts, they get pretty full. I know I didn't wear anything but don't recall asking for an extra towel or anything.


----------

